# Boardwalk Empire:



## MikeK

Isn't anyone else watching this excellent HBO series?  

Steve Buscemi has proven to be a flexible and really good actor having played everything from a degenerate low-life thief and killer in _Fargo_ and a likeable dimwit lackey in _The Big Lebowski_ to, now, Enoch Thompson, a very real, very corrupt New Jersey politician and bootlegger during the Prohibition era.  

In case anyone else has been following this series, I've been fascinated with the progress of the Margaret Schroeder character, from a beaten and dejected wife of a brutal drunk to the concubine of the racketeering titular King of Atlantic City.  She is a substantive and resourceful woman to say the least. And the depictions of the Roaring Twenties era are as good as it gets -- from the sets to the costumes, the music, the background situations, the parade of interesting, colorful characters and the fascinating turns of events.  

I'd say Boardwalk Empire ranks with Deadwood and Rome as another of HBO's most artful productions.  It has me looking forward to Sunday nights and I'd be interested in knowing what others think of it.


----------



## J.E.D

I've been watching it since last season. It's one of my favorite shows. The writing is great, the characters are deep and the cinematography is rich. At the moment, it's second only to The Wire in my list of favorite shows.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I stopped watching when they called Harding a moron and I'm not kidding.  It was a decent show, but adios


----------



## Sarah G

MikeK said:


> Isn't anyone else watching this excellent HBO series?
> 
> Steve Buscemi has proven to be a flexible and really good actor having played everything from a degenerate low-life thief and killer in _Fargo_ and a likeable dimwit lackey in _The Big Lebowski_ to, now, Enoch Thompson, a very real, very corrupt New Jersey politician and bootlegger during the Prohibition era.
> 
> In case anyone else has been following this series, I've been fascinated with the progress of the Margaret Schroeder character, from a beaten and dejected wife of a brutal drunk to the concubine of the racketeering titular King of Atlantic City.  She is a substantive and resourceful woman to say the least. And the depictions of the Roaring Twenties era are as good as it gets -- from the sets to the costumes, the music, the background situations, the parade of interesting, colorful characters and the fascinating turns of events.
> 
> I'd say Boardwalk Empire ranks with Deadwood and Rome as another of HBO's most artful productions.  It has me looking forward to Sunday nights and I'd be interested in knowing what others think of it.



Love it.  I watch it every week.  Have you seen Homeland?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Sarah G said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't anyone else watching this excellent HBO series?
> 
> Steve Buscemi has proven to be a flexible and really good actor having played everything from a degenerate low-life thief and killer in _Fargo_ and a likeable dimwit lackey in _The Big Lebowski_ to, now, Enoch Thompson, a very real, very corrupt New Jersey politician and bootlegger during the Prohibition era.
> 
> In case anyone else has been following this series, I've been fascinated with the progress of the Margaret Schroeder character, from a beaten and dejected wife of a brutal drunk to the concubine of the racketeering titular King of Atlantic City.  She is a substantive and resourceful woman to say the least. And the depictions of the Roaring Twenties era are as good as it gets -- from the sets to the costumes, the music, the background situations, the parade of interesting, colorful characters and the fascinating turns of events.
> 
> I'd say Boardwalk Empire ranks with Deadwood and Rome as another of HBO's most artful productions.  It has me looking forward to Sunday nights and I'd be interested in knowing what others think of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it.  I watch it every week.  Have you seen Homeland?
Click to expand...


Homeland is ok. Id love to see them do something more realistic instead of turning a Marine, maybe having the President be a closet Muslim and Jihadist dedicated to destroying the country


----------



## Sarah G

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't anyone else watching this excellent HBO series?
> 
> Steve Buscemi has proven to be a flexible and really good actor having played everything from a degenerate low-life thief and killer in _Fargo_ and a likeable dimwit lackey in _The Big Lebowski_ to, now, Enoch Thompson, a very real, very corrupt New Jersey politician and bootlegger during the Prohibition era.
> 
> In case anyone else has been following this series, I've been fascinated with the progress of the Margaret Schroeder character, from a beaten and dejected wife of a brutal drunk to the concubine of the racketeering titular King of Atlantic City.  She is a substantive and resourceful woman to say the least. And the depictions of the Roaring Twenties era are as good as it gets -- from the sets to the costumes, the music, the background situations, the parade of interesting, colorful characters and the fascinating turns of events.
> 
> I'd say Boardwalk Empire ranks with Deadwood and Rome as another of HBO's most artful productions.  It has me looking forward to Sunday nights and I'd be interested in knowing what others think of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it.  I watch it every week.  Have you seen Homeland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homeland is ok. Id love to see them do something more realistic instead of turning a Marine, maybe having the President be a closet Muslim and Jihadist dedicated to destroying the country
Click to expand...


Of course you would, Frank.


----------



## J.E.D

Sarah G said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love it.  I watch it every week.  Have you seen Homeland?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homeland is ok. Id love to see them do something more realistic instead of turning a Marine, maybe having the President be a closet Muslim and Jihadist dedicated to destroying the country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you would, Frank.
Click to expand...


By "reality", Frank means the pretend world in his head.


----------



## Harry Dresden

CrusaderFrank said:


> I stopped watching when they called Harding a moron and I'm not kidding.  It was a decent show, but adios



just because they called Harding a Moron?............


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> I stopped watching when they called Harding a moron and I'm not kidding. It was a decent show, but adios.


Man, after 88 years, thats taking partisan hackery to new extremes.


----------



## percysunshine

Not many people know this, but Harding was a member of the tea party.


----------



## Salt Jones

Sarah G said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't anyone else watching this excellent HBO series?
> 
> Steve Buscemi has proven to be a flexible and really good actor having played everything from a degenerate low-life thief and killer in _Fargo_ and a likeable dimwit lackey in _The Big Lebowski_ to, now, Enoch Thompson, a very real, very corrupt New Jersey politician and bootlegger during the Prohibition era.
> 
> In case anyone else has been following this series, I've been fascinated with the progress of the Margaret Schroeder character, from a beaten and dejected wife of a brutal drunk to the concubine of the racketeering titular King of Atlantic City.  She is a substantive and resourceful woman to say the least. And the depictions of the Roaring Twenties era are as good as it gets -- from the sets to the costumes, the music, the background situations, the parade of interesting, colorful characters and the fascinating turns of events.
> 
> I'd say Boardwalk Empire ranks with Deadwood and Rome as another of HBO's most artful productions.  It has me looking forward to Sunday nights and I'd be interested in knowing what others think of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it.  I watch it every week.  Have you seen Homeland?
Click to expand...


Me too. I just watched all of the Homeland episodes the other day. It's pretty good. It's copied off of an Israeli show. I wonder if the Israeli's had Gilad Shalit in mind?


----------



## Sarah G

Harry Dresden said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped watching when they called Harding a moron and I'm not kidding.  It was a decent show, but adios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just because they called Harding a Moron?............
Click to expand...


Ok...


----------



## Sarah G

The show has the best music and I love the clothes and hats!


----------



## BDBoop

Seriously, it's one of those 'top-notch' from head to toe, "Don't miss" shows.

And who knew Steve Bescemi could ever in a million years be so hot.


----------



## strollingbones

BDBoop said:


> Seriously, it's one of those 'top-notch' from head to toe, "Don't miss" shows.
> 
> And who knew Steve Bescemi could ever in a million years be so hot.


bescemi is good but not hot....he is rather on the pale and skinny side....kinda like sleeping with a corpse


----------



## BDBoop

Not true. Sexuality isn't so simple. He is an ugly man - hence my surprise.


----------



## strollingbones

ugly?  i dont think so just too pale....


----------



## strollingbones

tommy flangan on sons of anarchy is the hottest thing out there right now








he makes ya want a little irsh in ya lol


----------



## BDBoop

strollingbones said:


> ugly?  i dont think so just too pale....



rofl! Yes. Ugly. Bug eyes - I think he has another set of teeth behind the first set. Find me an uglier actor in Hollywood. But he's mesmerizing.

Next post will be "Mesmerizing, no."


----------



## MikeK

JosefK said:


> I've been watching it since last season. It's one of my favorite shows. The writing is great, the characters are deep and the cinematography is rich. At the moment, it's second only to The Wire in my list of favorite shows.


The first season of _The Wire_ was excellent!  The second season was good but lacked the extreme realism and credibility of Season One.


----------



## MikeK

Sarah G said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't anyone else watching this excellent HBO series?
> 
> Steve Buscemi has proven to be a flexible and really good actor having played everything from a degenerate low-life thief and killer in _Fargo_ and a likeable dimwit lackey in _The Big Lebowski_ to, now, Enoch Thompson, a very real, very corrupt New Jersey politician and bootlegger during the Prohibition era.
> 
> In case anyone else has been following this series, I've been fascinated with the progress of the Margaret Schroeder character, from a beaten and dejected wife of a brutal drunk to the concubine of the racketeering titular King of Atlantic City.  She is a substantive and resourceful woman to say the least. And the depictions of the Roaring Twenties era are as good as it gets -- from the sets to the costumes, the music, the background situations, the parade of interesting, colorful characters and the fascinating turns of events.
> 
> I'd say Boardwalk Empire ranks with Deadwood and Rome as another of HBO's most artful productions.  It has me looking forward to Sunday nights and I'd be interested in knowing what others think of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it.  I watch it every week.  Have you seen Homeland?
Click to expand...

I've been watching _Homeland_ but it's moving very slowly and I haven't gotten a grip on it yet.  I really liked the principal character (Damian something) in _Band of Brothers_ but I don't like him in this role.  Offhand, I can think of half-a-dozen other actors who would fit the part much better.

At this point, and in spite of his Islamic adaptation, I don't believe he's been "turned" as the _Carrie_ character believes he has.  But she has moved closer to him now and a relationship is beginning to form.  He seems attracted to her which makes me think his impotence with his wife is, rather than a psychological affliction, rooted in his adopted Islamic faith, which abhors adultery moreso than any other.  Believing (correctly) that his wife has been intimate with another man (regardless of circumstances) she has become "unclean" to him.   

So, it's getting interesting and we'll see what happens.


----------



## MikeK

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't anyone else watching this excellent HBO series?
> 
> Steve Buscemi has proven to be a flexible and really good actor having played everything from a degenerate low-life thief and killer in _Fargo_ and a likeable dimwit lackey in _The Big Lebowski_ to, now, Enoch Thompson, a very real, very corrupt New Jersey politician and bootlegger during the Prohibition era.
> 
> In case anyone else has been following this series, I've been fascinated with the progress of the Margaret Schroeder character, from a beaten and dejected wife of a brutal drunk to the concubine of the racketeering titular King of Atlantic City.  She is a substantive and resourceful woman to say the least. And the depictions of the Roaring Twenties era are as good as it gets -- from the sets to the costumes, the music, the background situations, the parade of interesting, colorful characters and the fascinating turns of events.
> 
> I'd say Boardwalk Empire ranks with Deadwood and Rome as another of HBO's most artful productions.  It has me looking forward to Sunday nights and I'd be interested in knowing what others think of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it.  I watch it every week.  Have you seen Homeland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homeland is ok. Id love to see them do something more realistic instead of turning a Marine, maybe having the President be a closet Muslim and Jihadist dedicated to destroying the country
Click to expand...

That's a bit too cliche and warmed over from _24._  Thus far it seems the _Homeland_ writers are aiming for something a bit more exotic and unpredictable.  However they bring it off I have a quiet suspicion that it's going to have an anti-Iraq involvement message.  

At this stage I believe they are playing on awareness that most Americans harbor antipathy for the Islamic faith, which makes them assume this damaged Marine has adopted what is an evil bomb-throwers religion, thus orientation.  But I think the anti-war message will be carried when this mistaken impression is revealed.  

But, we'll see.


----------



## MikeK

Salt Jones said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't anyone else watching this excellent HBO series?
> 
> Steve Buscemi has proven to be a flexible and really good actor having played everything from a degenerate low-life thief and killer in _Fargo_ and a likeable dimwit lackey in _The Big Lebowski_ to, now, Enoch Thompson, a very real, very corrupt New Jersey politician and bootlegger during the Prohibition era.
> 
> In case anyone else has been following this series, I've been fascinated with the progress of the Margaret Schroeder character, from a beaten and dejected wife of a brutal drunk to the concubine of the racketeering titular King of Atlantic City.  She is a substantive and resourceful woman to say the least. And the depictions of the Roaring Twenties era are as good as it gets -- from the sets to the costumes, the music, the background situations, the parade of interesting, colorful characters and the fascinating turns of events.
> 
> I'd say Boardwalk Empire ranks with Deadwood and Rome as another of HBO's most artful productions.  It has me looking forward to Sunday nights and I'd be interested in knowing what others think of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it.  I watch it every week.  Have you seen Homeland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too. I just watched all of the Homeland episodes the other day. It's pretty good. It's copied off of an Israeli show. I wonder if the Israeli's had Gilad Shalit in mind?
Click to expand...

Interesting thought.  

I would like to be present during that young Israeli's de-briefing.


----------



## Gem

I thoroughly enjoy Boardwalk.  Margaret is one of my favorite characters...reminds me a bit of the grit and will to survive that I imagine my grandmother and grandfather must have had when they left Ireland and came to the US.


----------



## LoneLaugher

We watch it. We watch Homeland as well. 

I have a low tolerance for bad dialogue. I especially dislike it when the characters in the production ( who are members of the same profession ) spend time explaining details of a case/ issue to one another. 

The other drama that we watch, Dexter, falls victim to this. The Miami cops in that show talk to each other like they are all rookies and have never solved a crime.


----------



## Liability

JosefK said:


> I've been watching it since last season. It's one of my favorite shows. The writing is great, the characters are deep and the cinematography is rich. At the moment, it's second only to The Wire in my list of favorite shows.



I must say.  I almost always disagree with you on matters of political philosophy.  And MikeK is also suspect in that realm.  But the both of you are very close to being right on the money here.

I have been watching Boardwalk Empire on and off, mostly on.  It is very well written.  The acting is very very good.  The realization of how similar we are to the folks in "those days" is startling and brought home particularly well via that show.

It ranks VERY close to Rome in my estimation, too.  

And I was a HUGE fan of The Wire.

If I rep ya, man, don't take it badly.  But such sophistication (you must be sophisticated, after all, if I agree with you, right?) merits some props.


----------



## MikeK

LoneLaugher said:


> We watch it. We watch Homeland as well.
> 
> I have a low tolerance for bad dialogue. I especially dislike it when the characters in the production ( who are members of the same profession ) spend time explaining details of a case/ issue to one another.
> 
> The other drama that we watch, Dexter, falls victim to this. The Miami cops in that show talk to each other like they are all rookies and have never solved a crime.



The _Dexter_ production is, from the opening shot, psychologically sick "entertainment."


----------



## MikeK

Gem said:


> I thoroughly enjoy Boardwalk.  Margaret is one of my favorite characters...reminds me a bit of the grit and will to survive that I imagine my grandmother and grandfather must have had when they left Ireland and came to the US.


She's one of my favorites, too.  I saw her in a wonderful BBC movie called _Gosford Park_ in which she played a novice servant in a noble manor and manifested the same strength of character as she does as Margaret.  

But the winds are blowing now with the arrival of the fetching Irish fellow whom she is drawn to.  What will come of it is inevitable but I wonder how it will affect Enoch when he finds out about it.  So far he's been portrayed as ruthless but not insensitive and I believe he's become more attached to Margaret than he's consciously aware of.   

I'm also wondering what role the maid will play in this emerging triangle.


----------



## strollingbones

nucky will dump her ass as soon as he finds out about her and irish....now dont you think she will get preggers by the irish?

jimmy is in torment....and what the hell is with his mother


----------



## Sarah G

I was pissed at Margaret for doing that.  Shit.  

Jimmy had better figure out his mother is a psychopath before she gets him killed.


----------



## MikeK

strollingbones said:


> nucky will dump her ass as soon as he finds out about her and irish....now dont you think she will get preggers by the irish?


So many things are happening now I can't anticipate how Nucky would react to that.  Right before he was shot there was a flirtation with an attractive woman at the affair which might have some bearing on his relationship with Margaret.  And before attending that affair he appeared annoyed at being unable to find Owen who it seems has failed him as a bodyguard.   As it is Nucky has a far more serious problem than Margaret's infidelity that he's not yet aware of.  

At this point my attention is distracted by the vanAlden character.  I am eager to see this fellow either in handcuffs or painfully murdered.  He is the archetypal authoritarian hypocrite and is utterly contemptible.  





jimmy is in torment....and what the hell is with his mother[/QUOTE]


----------



## chanel

I was confused by a few things this week.

1.  What was the fight (murder) about in the men's room?
2.  How did van Alden know Nucky was about to be shot?
3.  What did Jimmy mean when he told Nucky to "make a decision" seconds before he was shot?


----------



## Sarah G

chanel said:


> I was confused by a few things this week.
> 
> 1.  What was the fight (murder) about in the men's room?
> 2.  How did van Alden know Nucky was about to be shot?
> 3.  What did Jimmy mean when he told Nucky to "make a decision" seconds before he was shot?



1. What was the fight (murder) about in the men's room?

It was IRA related.

2. How did van Alden know Nucky was about to be shot?

Don't know how he knew it but I like the new Van Alden muddling in the muck, getting greedy and and more corrupt.  Hope they ditch his wife too, he needs someone more exciting to spice up his role.

3. What did Jimmy mean when he told Nucky to "make a decision" seconds before he was shot? 

I think it had to do with joining them.  Now that I think more about it, it was the conversation with Jimmy's mother about making decisions.  Jimmy wants to be the boss now and he sort of made the decision to rough Nucky up.  Which was indecisive in and of itself.  Didn't want him killed and he didn't want to completely let it go.  He was trying to discipline Nucky.


----------



## chanel

Thanks sarah.  My rep button isn't working for some reason.  I'll hit you up later.

I guess Jimmy had a feeling that Nucky might survive?  It just seems weird that you would ask someone to do something seconds before they are dead.


----------



## Sarah G

chanel said:


> Thanks sarah.  My rep button isn't working for some reason.  I'll hit you up later.
> 
> I guess Jimmy had a feeling that Nucky might survive?  It just seems weird that you would ask someone to do something seconds before they are dead.



Jimmy didn't want him killed, Eli did.  I think he just wanted to show Nucky the possibilities of him not cooperating.


----------



## strollingbones

owen killed the black hand dude.....over conflicts that took place in ireland....i think the black hand is the protestant group

jimmy told nucky something nucky told him at one time.....

it not the right or wrong of it...but a man's ability to make the decision...nucky knew what he was saying i think


----------



## MikeK

chanel said:


> I was confused by a few things this week.
> 
> 1.  What was the fight (murder) about in the men's room?


Owen did say the fellow had been an IRA-man turned informant to the "Black and Tan," which was a particularly cruel wing of the British occupation forces in Ireland.  And Owen is an IRA assassin.  



> 2.  How did van Alden know Nucky was about to be shot?


I wasn't aware that vanAlden did know that.  (Did I miss something?)  The impression I have is Nucky isn't aware that vanAlden's wife already knows about Lucy and the baby, so Nucky thinks he has enough on vanAlden to control him.  But vanAlden is letting Nucky believe that while he's decided to act as a _double agent_ and cooperate with the federal prosecutor.  



> 3.  What did Jimmy mean when he told Nucky to "make a decision" seconds before he was shot?


I have no idea and am wondering about that, too.  Were I to guess I'd say Jimmy is torn with second thoughts about killing Nucky and wasn't aware that the hit was going down when he decided to give Nucky a chance to bow out (the "decision").  But I suppose we'll find out next week.


----------



## manifold

Love the show.

Only about a million times better than the Sopranos ever was.


----------



## Sarah G

manifold said:


> Love the show.
> 
> Only about a million times better than the Sopranos ever was.



With that ending on the Sopranos, forget them.  And I have.


----------



## MikeK

strollingbones said:


> nucky will dump her ass as soon as he finds out about her and irish....now dont you think she will get preggers by the irish?


Good question.  Getting pregnant led to her coming to America to escape the punishing wrath of fanatical Irish Catholicism.  Wouldn't it be poetic to end the series with a pregnant Margaret being finally accepted and received by her brother and sisters in the Irish slums of old New York?  



> jimmy is in torment....and what the hell is with his mother


Am I looking too deeply into that relationship or have I correctly detected a vague hint of an inverted Oedipal situation going on there?


----------



## chanel

Vague hint?  Mommy dearest said she used to kiss his penis.


----------



## MikeK

chanel said:


> Vague hint?  Mommy dearest said she used to kiss his penis.


Yes.  I remember that now.  

Normally I would not regard such an adoring maternal gesture with an infant son as having any sexual connotation.  But as that woman's character develops certain seemingly irrelevant elements acquire subtle meaning, such as the gift Jimmy gave her, then took back, and her expressed feelings about the transaction, as if he were a lover rather than a son.  The way she kisses him on the mouth and, most recently and most significantly, stripping to her underwear in his presence.  

That character is well aware of her sexual power and she has the bearing of a displaced queen.


----------



## Sarah G

One of the funniest things in the show is when the Commodore tries to talk and Gillian gives him that look of total disgust...  

It is so nuanced, I just love it.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Any thoughts on the newly introduced character, Olive Oil?


----------



## Sarah G

LoneLaugher said:


> Any thoughts on the newly introduced character, Olive Oil?



It's just Angela being conflicted.  Her worrying about Jimmy being taken over by his mother and turning into something she can't possibly live with.

I think Angela made a decision after her talk with Jimmy.  She decided to stay with him for the child, for the money and to make things easier on herself.  I don't think she's really a lesbian, it's more like she is acting out.  Like when she cut her hair.


----------



## strollingbones

what happened to lucy......last weeks just didnt do much ....


----------



## Mr Natural

That Nelson is one strange dude.

Did he give his agent a lecture on not taking a free lunch and then walk away without paying?


----------



## strollingbones

yes he did....lol....he did exactly that....

i like how owen just cant seem to explain where he was


----------



## noose4

I googled the show and supposedly they are keeping the story line some what historically accurate.


----------



## strollingbones

yes it is somewhat historically accurate....just like a michael moore movie lol


----------



## noose4

strollingbones said:


> yes it is somewhat historically accurate....just like a michael moore movie lol



I just re report, you decide.

HBO's 'Boardwalk Empire' visits Atlantic City history | NOLA.com



> "We try to be as historically accurate as possible, " Winter said in Hollywood. "I can't give you an actual percentage, but I would say we're running in the high 90 (percent) in terms of historical accuracy. There were a couple of occasions where events did not take place on exactly the day or month that they took place, but in terms of, you know, storytelling, taking creative license, (the changes) don't alter history in such a huge way that I was reluctant to do it.


----------



## strollingbones

o they are trying to weave a lot of history into the story but any time you mix fact with fiction the whole production becomes fiction


----------



## noose4

strollingbones said:


> o they are trying to weave a lot of history into the story but any time you mix fact with fiction the whole production becomes fiction



Sure but it may encourage some to research and separate the fact from the fiction in the story line, I would usually do such but will wait to the show has run its course before I research Nucky Johnson(Man Nucky Thompson is based on) so as not to ruin the fun of the storyline though we all pretty much know how the famous gangsters in the story like Al Capone turn out.


----------



## Sarah G

Mr Clean said:


> That Nelson is one strange dude.
> 
> Did he give his agent a lecture on not taking a free lunch and then walk away without paying?



Yeah and when he got home, he had a wad of money which he stashed behind the picture frame.


----------



## Trajan

I have to admit I was ready to give up on BE last season, but, I am glad I stuck with it. They have pulled me back in, the story moves faster and has more/better  twist and turns.


----------



## MikeK

strollingbones said:


> what happened to lucy......last weeks just didnt do much ....


It appears they are setting poor Margaret up to contract polio from her little daughter.


----------



## Sarah G

Well shit...


----------



## MikeK

strollingbones said:


> what happened to lucy......last weeks just didnt do much ....


Good question.  Where is poor Lucy?  One cannot help feeling sorry for that babe.  She is the typical self-destructive wacko who gets used like an ash tray.  

When I think of Lucy I'm reminded of Nelson vanAlden, which never fails to raise my blood pressure a point.  The writers have very cleverly portrayed that guy as the symbolic archetype of the authoritarian hypocrite.  He is evil incarnate.  And if they don't provide me with the satisfaction of seeing him profoundly suffer I will be very disappointed.  

vanAlden should be tortured.  And I'd like to do it.


----------



## rightwinger

With all the pressure on him and his wife being killed......expect Jimmy Darmondy to be using heroin by the end of the season and a full blown addict next season


----------



## Sarah G

rightwinger said:


> With all the pressure on him and his wife being killed......expect Jimmy Darmondy to be using heroin by the end of the season and a full blown addict next season



That would be terrible.


----------



## MikeK

rightwinger said:


> With all the pressure on him and his wife being killed......expect Jimmy Darmondy to be using heroin by the end of the season and a full blown addict next season


We've watched Jimmy degenerate from a fairly neutral character to a brutal gangster stereotype.  Maybe the shock of losing his wife that way will turn him around and react in ways that will benefit Nucky.


----------



## chanel

I have a feeling his mom will be raising his son, and he will be manipulated by her (even more so) in the coming episodes. 

Has anyone read the book?


----------



## strollingbones

he didnt love his wife...he wont waste much time on that....revenge is all he will seek

i dont see him getting addicted...

the boy will go to his mom...


----------



## rightwinger

strollingbones said:


> he didnt love his wife...he wont waste much time on that....revenge is all he will seek
> 
> i dont see him getting addicted...
> 
> the boy will go to his mom...



It just seemed prophetic of him getting slipped a packet of heroin before everything in his life went to shit


----------



## strollingbones

ooooo foreshadowing?


----------



## strollingbones

why has his life gone all to hell.....he didnt love her...she was a lesbian......he will seek revenge...

but you are right....that is foreshadowing


----------



## MikeK

rightwinger said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> he didnt love his wife...he wont waste much time on that....revenge is all he will seek
> 
> i dont see him getting addicted...
> 
> the boy will go to his mom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just seemed prophetic of him getting slipped a packet of heroin before everything in his life went to shit
Click to expand...

I forgot about that!  Hmmm.


----------



## Zander

I see Jimmy going for a little "horse" ride......


----------



## MikeK

strollingbones said:


> why has his life gone all to hell.....he didnt love her...she was a lesbian......he will seek revenge...
> 
> but you are right....that is foreshadowing


I'll go out on a limb and disagree with you on that.  (Might as well -- I've been wrong about everything else.)  I believe he did love her, if only in the way someone like him can love a woman.  And her being taken from him that way will touch him in a way he's not accustomed to.  

We'll see.


----------



## Trajan

rightwinger said:


> With all the pressure on him and his wife being killed......expect Jimmy Darmondy to be using heroin by the end of the season and a full blown addict next season



thx for the spoiler alert, I have it tivoed RW...


----------



## strollingbones

hey its tuesday......sunday shows are fair game

okay Marget give all her jewels and money to the church...she has nothing to fall back on...nucky is gonna find out she fucked the mic....that will be the climax of the finale


----------



## Trajan

strollingbones said:


> hey its tuesday......sunday shows are fair game
> 
> okay Marget give all her jewels and money to the church...she has nothing to fall back on...nucky is gonna find out she fucked the mic....that will be the climax of the finale



says you!

I demand wed. as the outlet.


----------



## strollingbones

no we are discussing sons of anarchy by then......get off the net and catch up


----------



## strollingbones

i gotz my reasons......we cant do sunday on wednesday.....we have to do it on tuesday.....we will have to be careful on wednesday.....so maybe wednesday could be the hump day for both shows.....we need to give you till thrusday to get to tuesday


----------



## Sarah G

Trajan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all the pressure on him and his wife being killed......expect Jimmy Darmondy to be using heroin by the end of the season and a full blown addict next season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx for the spoiler alert, I have it tivoed RW...
Click to expand...


I made a benign post today but I disagree that we have to wait a certain amount of time before talking about the show.  You know we'll be talking about it so either stay out of the thread or hurry up and watch it on demand.  

I think one day after is enough time.


----------



## rightwinger

Trajan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all the pressure on him and his wife being killed......expect Jimmy Darmondy to be using heroin by the end of the season and a full blown addict next season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx for the spoiler alert, I have it tivoed RW...
Click to expand...


Here's another one.....

Darth Vader is Luke Skywalkers father


----------



## Harry Dresden

rightwinger said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all the pressure on him and his wife being killed......expect Jimmy Darmondy to be using heroin by the end of the season and a full blown addict next season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx for the spoiler alert, I have it tivoed RW...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's another one.....
> 
> Darth Vader is Luke Skywalkers father
Click to expand...


and "Salami" has Directed a bunch of Episodes....


----------



## rightwinger

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> thx for the spoiler alert, I have it tivoed RW...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another one.....
> 
> Darth Vader is Luke Skywalkers father
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and "Salami" has Directed a bunch of Episodes....
Click to expand...


From The White Shadow?


----------



## Harry Dresden

rightwinger said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another one.....
> 
> Darth Vader is Luke Skywalkers father
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and "Salami" has Directed a bunch of Episodes....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From The White Shadow?
Click to expand...


yea....Tim Van Patten....8 episodes so far....he Directed 20 Soprano ones also...


----------



## strollingbones

well damn last night went by fast....just way to fast....seems they will finally deal with van alden


----------



## strollingbones

and the ending....it was harkened back to the silent films...loved it


----------



## AliceC

Did anyone watch last night's episode?   (Dec. 4th)

I've loved the show since the beginning but last night's show really brought home to me one of the things that resonates to people and why we watch some of these crime shows.  I think we're all fascinated by moral ambiguity and the ways that people will lie to themselves.

Margaret Schroeder has been perfectly fine with letting Nucky support her and her children - even after she figured out what happened to her husband and had a fling with the hired help.  Now that her daughter is afflicted with polio, suddenly she develops a conscience!!!!  And let's not even try to understand what's going on in Agent Van Alden's mind - there are so many mixed messages in there.

It's ironic that to me one of the most moral characters in the show is Nucky - as he stated in last season - "Everyone has to figure out how much sin they can live with".  

Anyway, just wanted to chat with other people who enjoy the show.   

Alice C.


----------



## rightwinger

Last night seemed kind of slow until the last fifteen minutes. I hated the jumping back an forth between Jimmy at Princeton an present day


----------



## MikeK

AliceC said:


> Did anyone watch last night's episode?   (Dec. 4th)
> 
> I've loved the show since the beginning but last night's show really brought home to me one of the things that resonates to people and why we watch some of these crime shows.  I think we're all fascinated by moral ambiguity and the ways that people will lie to themselves.
> 
> Margaret Schroeder has been perfectly fine with letting Nucky support her and her children - even after she figured out what happened to her husband and had a fling with the hired help.  Now that her daughter is afflicted with polio, suddenly she develops a conscience!!!!  And let's not even try to understand what's going on in Agent Van Alden's mind - there are so many mixed messages in there.
> 
> It's ironic that to me one of the most moral characters in the show is Nucky - as he stated in last season - "Everyone has to figure out how much sin they can live with".
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to chat with other people who enjoy the show.
> 
> Alice C.


Alice,

I agree completely with all you've said here, especially your assessment of Margaret who has turned out to be a textbook example of Irish Catholic hypocrisy, the corrosive flaw in an otherwise strong and admirable national character.  

As for Nucky; in spite of his essentially ruthless nature he is, as you've said, an exceptionally honest and moral person.  I like him and I feel sorry for him.  He doesn't deserve what it seems Margaret is about to do to him.  It will be interesting to see how he handles the situation.

The highlight of last night's show was, for me, the trap snapping shut on vanAlden, another stereotypical religious hypocrite and an essentially evil character.  I'm hoping he isn't killed but is captured and sentenced to life in a maximum security federal prison.    

The relationship of Jimmy Darmody and his mother goes beyond ordinary Freudian thought in drawing deeply on components of the Oedipus Rex tale.  There is a wantonly regal quality about that woman.  She was a kind of queen in Jimmy's life and she sent him on his self-destructive journey through life.  

All in all I have been totally captivated by this series.  It is a brilliant production in every way.  The cast, script, sets, costumes and music.  I found myself eagerly looking forward to 9PM Sundays and I will miss it when it ends.  

If I may allow myself a fantasy ending:  Nucky cashes out everything he owns and disappears into a quiet, obscure life in a modest rented apartment near Coney Island with Lucy and the baby.


----------



## Sarah G

Jimmy, Gillian and the Comodore are a train wreck.  Too bad the old man stepped into some shit at that unfortunate moment.


----------



## MikeK

rightwinger said:


> With all the pressure on him and his wife being killed......expect Jimmy Darmondy to be using heroin by the end of the season and a full blown addict next season


You were right on about the heroin.  I completely missed that.


----------



## rightwinger

Look for Gillian to take a bigger role in running things as Jimmy becomes more dependent


----------



## Sarah G

rightwinger said:


> Look for Gillian to take a bigger role in running things as Jimmy becomes more dependent



Yeah, then she'll start punching him around.


----------



## strollingbones

gillian and the son were just too creepy.....how does jimmy feel watching his mother love on his son?

the flashbacks were a wee bit much...the bad haircut...the tight sweater....was that look ever in?

that was not the first time for jimmy and gillian....she speaks of ....we have done nothing wrong.....so he did not join the army over fucking his mother....he did it cause he beat up the professor

i found the heroin scenes to be a wee bit distorted....its really hard to be pensive doing heroin


----------



## Sarah G

I thought it was creepy when Gillian yelled at Jimmy to finish it with the comodore and then when he wakes up, the place is all cleaned up.  Spotless.

I'm beginning to hope Jimmy takes her out soon.

Martha is getting a little mouthy with Nucky.  He almost had her when she confessed that she's cheated.


----------



## ChuckyThompson

i don't think that could happen, on account of her being a scumbag who abandoned her child...   a woman who could do that is lower than a  gutter rat, or a cockroach, and there is a special place in hell for people like that...    speaking of hell, somebody needs to explain to Mrs. Shroeder that you are not supposed to confess for other people's sins...  and that god doesn't give a child polio, it is caused by a virus...  stupid Irish cow...   and in the beginning of this season i was so impressed with the development of her character--  the way she dressed like a pauper to retrieve Nucky's ledger book and money, the way she took a shotgun to eli, the way she held up to John McGarrigle's general unpleasant demeanor at the dinner table.  And now look at her regression.  She is not putting her children first at all, regardless of what she thinks.  Contrarily to what she may believe, it takes more than the grace of God to care for a sick child with Polio...  It takes money.  And Nucky has a better heaert than she ever could, regardless of her intentions to be pure and holy...     And that is the worst catholic priest I have ever seen in my life, albeit fictional, and i have never known any personally to be involved in those horrible scandals involving children.  I have many times been counseled by priests in my life,  it's like a shrink for Catholics, only he actually has more to say than, "Tell me more about that," and doesn't cost any money.


I LOVE THIS SHOW


----------



## ChuckyThompson

Margret should be using her money for physical therapy round the clock for Emily, as she can effeminately afford it, instead of funding a new church building...  And the priest sinning greatly in my opinion by not telling her so in order to fill his own pockets...   she needs to understand that prayer is great, but that doesn't mean rely solely on that...  if that were the case, there would be no starving, crippled, cold, suffering, unhappy, etc...  people in the world.  it goes right to the joke nucky told her about the man drowning, praying to god for help, and then ignoring the lifeguatd and rowboat and steamship telling them all that god would save him, and then dying and getting to heaven, and asking god why he did not save him and god responding that he sent him a  lifeguard and two boats...  ishe didnt understand her spiritual metaphor, and   she is going to testify against nucky?!?!?!!!???   she needs to think of her children first, and her own soul second.  a true parent would burn in the fires of hell if it would save their child!  Not that she needs to even go that far, but her criticizing Nucky for his need to try to do good to make up for his sins is exactly what she wants, only she sucks at it.  it is as if she thinks that faith in god and intelligence are incompatible!


Anyways,,  i had thought of some cool scereos for the finale, but after i hit post it got deleted...

heres a part of it..

The Commodore;s death and Jimmy's injuries are explained away by saying it was manny's doing.
Although completely out of character for both of them, Nucky and Jimmy both happen to go to the Church, and have a frank discussion that evolves into an open and honest conversation.  JJimmy tells Nucky that he no longer cares about atlantic city.  he also thanks him for all the things Nucky did for him in his life, and apologies for his actions.  He says that they, like his leaving for Princeton, were all as a reult of actions and direct and indirect manipulation by his mother, but in other words.  He says that there is a chance that something might happen to him, and that if it does, if Nucky would do it for him, he requests that Nucky raise Tommy as his own son and that Jillian is kept far away from him...

I don't have any thoughts or ideas about possibilities for Nucky's trial and the stuff with him and margret.

Jimmy bounds and tortures Mickey untill he gets every single piece of useful information he can use against Manny Horvitz, and kills him.  He and Al come to an understanding and he enlists Al's help in his plan.  Several armed men arive by train from Chicago and they, Capone, Jimmy, and Harrow are at his house planning for the attack, with Harrow pulling out all of his weapons...  meanwhile one of Capone's men is watching Manny's every move and has been for the past three days.
Jimmy and Al and his men storm Manny at his store tAl's men going in first and Manny fighting his ass off, using all his butcher stuff, but he is ofercome when Jimmy uses the scull crusher on the end of his knife to knock him out.  Durring this time Richard had been set up outside of Manny's home with his sniper rifle, killing Manny's family.  He then goes to the butcher shop where we find that manny is bound in his basement alone with Jimmy, Al and some men waiting upstairs.  Richard goes downsstairs, and tells Jimmy.  Jimmy tells him that he too has now lost his family, but that is not all he will lose.  Jimmy starts with his smaller extremeties, before finally totally disemboweling him.

Anybody got any ideas about whats going to happen?  The trial, or the beginning of it is going to be crzy.

I am never usually right about wwhat is going to happen, which is why this show is so great, and sometimes the fun is in thinking about what could happen...


----------



## rightwinger

Predictions for the season finale...

1. Manny Horowitz will not be killed. He is a good character and Jimmys revenge will carry over to next season

2. Chalky will get his revenge on the Klansmen and it will be very ugly

3 VanAlden will be taken in but how he ultimately testifies will decide Nuckys fate (We know Nucky ain't going to jail)

4 Look for Lucy to show up in the last episode wanting her baby back


----------



## strollingbones

nucky finds out about meg and the mick.....remember the maid overheard them.....she will be fired by meg and then she will go to nucky....

jimmy will take over...gillian isnt gonna let him get into heroin....

eli will be arrest and i think off himself....

i still love the alden escaping scene


----------



## ChuckyThompson

those are some cool predictions

 in an unrelated note, are there any usmc iraq and or afghanistan vets on here?  i ask because i have some questions about sending a rather large care package, like enough for a platoon or 40 people. or maybe something smaller would be necessary.   the reason i ask is i was going to just send one care package the fam got together that has what might make a difference in the lives of a firing team if sent to a corporal, whych is why i was going to pick that rank to send it to...  basically this is on anysoldier.com,. soldiers names are listed, and from what i seem to gather the rule of three thing always applies, so if the package got to a private or corporal it would be better suited to be size enough for four men, as opposed to a supply ennough for 40 men...  i only asdk because i asked some people from the neighborhood if they would send packages, but they were reluctant so i said i could just add it to mine and maybe we could raise enough supplies(nonperishable foodstuffs and travel-sized hygiene stuff) and some books and other entertainment genre stuff too...  i just want to make sure that if we do come up with enough supplies for 40 men we send it in the most convenient way for the troops possible.  so if anyone here knows whats up with that could you message me?  thanks...   i gotta sleep, i am up and ripping down insulatioin in 2  and a half hours...  i know i am tired when just a sec ago i closed my eyes and started dosing off but my fingers were still typing and when i looked up the words made absolutely no snse.  i have heardd of sleep talking but niow sleep typing


----------



## Sarah G

Nucky finds out about the Margaret/Mick affair through the maid then confirms it by having him tortured then killed.

Margaret is pregnant, she stays.  Nucky treats her like she is his maid though until she realizes the power she has.  This couple has to get more interesting.

Jimmy gets more into heroin but is realizing that his mother does not have his best interests at heart.  He knows he is not cut out to be boss.  Nucky plays a part in getting him off drugs and back into the fray.  Gillian is dead meat, maybe Richard gets to take her out.  Richard should have a bigger role, it seems like they are building him up and he's Jimmy's confidant.  

No opinion on Alden yet.

I agree that Chalky gets the Klan in a big way.


----------



## MikeK

ChuckyThompson said:


> i don't think that could happen, on account of her being a scumbag who abandoned her child...   a woman who could do that is lower than a  gutter rat, or a cockroach, and there is a special place in hell for people like that[...]


There is no question that Lucy is a defective personality.  But if Nucky is forced to avoid imprisonment by disappearing wouldn't you agree that because he has no illusions about Lucy she would be a perfectly suitable companion for him?  After all, she was loyal to him while she was his bimbo but he threw her over for Margaret -- who is turning out to be far less ethical than poor Lucy was.  

Lucy is the kind of babe who would be good if she's treated right.  We've already seen that.


----------



## Sarah G

MikeK said:


> ChuckyThompson said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't think that could happen, on account of her being a scumbag who abandoned her child...   a woman who could do that is lower than a  gutter rat, or a cockroach, and there is a special place in hell for people like that[...]
> 
> 
> 
> There is no question that Lucy is a defective personality.  But if Nucky is forced to avoid imprisonment by disappearing wouldn't you agree that because he has no illusions about Lucy she would be a perfectly suitable companion for him?  After all, she was loyal to him while she was his bimbo but he threw her over for Margaret -- who is turning out to be far less ethical than poor Lucy was.
> 
> Lucy is the kind of babe who would be good if she's treated right.  We've already seen that.
Click to expand...


Oh no no no.  Everytime she came on, I fast forwarded through.  Love Margaret, hate Lucy.


----------



## MikeK

Sarah G said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChuckyThompson said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't think that could happen, on account of her being a scumbag who abandoned her child...   a woman who could do that is lower than a  gutter rat, or a cockroach, and there is a special place in hell for people like that[...]
> 
> 
> 
> There is no question that Lucy is a defective personality.  But if Nucky is forced to avoid imprisonment by disappearing wouldn't you agree that because he has no illusions about Lucy she would be a perfectly suitable companion for him?  After all, she was loyal to him while she was his bimbo but he threw her over for Margaret -- who is turning out to be far less ethical than poor Lucy was.
> 
> Lucy is the kind of babe who would be good if she's treated right.  We've already seen that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no no no.  Everytime she came on, I fast forwarded through.  Love Margaret, hate Lucy.
Click to expand...

I fully understand and appreciate your feelings.  My perception is Margaret and Nucky are not compatible and their incompatibility seems about to produce disastrous consequences.  But Lucy and Nucky fit together with a click.  Lucy is a whore, she knows it and she is content to be one man's bimbo.  Nucky's mistake is believing he could step in and out of his reality by _adopting_ a more cultured and intelligent woman like Margaret.  

Lucy is perfectly compatible with Nucky.


----------



## chanel

I think the actress is as much of a mess as her character. The producers may not want her back.


----------



## J.E.D

I don't have any predictions. I do, but they're not really fleshed out. But I must say that the last ep was probably the best ep of the series so far. Very dark. Just the way I like 'em. This show and The Wire are my two favorite shows of all time. I think that The Wire was a more important show for its message, but damn, BE is so freakin' entertaining. Can't wait for the season finale. Then I'll have to turn around and watch both seasons again.


----------



## strollingbones

well honey hush...the actress who plays gillian is 38....the actor who plays jimmy is 30.....lol

that surprised me


----------



## rightwinger

strollingbones said:


> well honey hush...the actress who plays gillian is 38....the actor who plays jimmy is 30.....lol
> 
> that surprised me



Sounds like "The Graduate"

Ann Bankroft was 36, Dustin Hoffman was 30


----------



## MikeK

JosefK said:


> I don't have any predictions. I do, but they're not really fleshed out. But I must say that the last ep was probably the best ep of the series so far. Very dark. Just the way I like 'em. This show and The Wire are my two favorite shows of all time. I think that The Wire was a more important show for its message, but damn, BE is so freakin' entertaining. Can't wait for the season finale. Then I'll have to turn around and watch both seasons again.


The first season of The Wire was excellent in every way.  But something was missing in the subsequent seasons.  It became just another clichè cop show.


----------



## Trajan

MikeK said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any predictions. I do, but they're not really fleshed out. But I must say that the last ep was probably the best ep of the series so far. Very dark. Just the way I like 'em. This show and The Wire are my two favorite shows of all time. I think that The Wire was a more important show for its message, but damn, BE is so freakin' entertaining. Can't wait for the season finale. Then I'll have to turn around and watch both seasons again.
> 
> 
> 
> The first season of The Wire was excellent in every way.  But something was missing in the subsequent seasons.  It became just another clichè cop show.
Click to expand...


I disagree. the Wire was excellent, wire to wire...


----------



## strollingbones

well i sure didnt see any of this coming.....


----------



## rightwinger

strollingbones said:


> well i sure didnt see any of this coming.....



Great final episode...

But left you saying WTF???


----------



## strollingbones

it was a great...but damn....is all i can say


----------



## ChuckyThompson

yes, damn is my sentiment as well.  it was a great finale, but it makes me wonder what character we can be rooting behind next season.  with nucky finally deciding he is going to be an evil bastard, who is there?  with breaking bad, the next and final season the audience will have jesse pinkman to root for as walter white is now also committed to being an evil bastard.  cant wait to see how nucky reacts to margrets actions regarding his land deal and owen slater.  it was sad to see jimmy go, but he knew what was coming.  why else did he go unprepared.  he was at peace with it all.  the war memorial was a fitting place.  and now we see how cold nucky truly is.  i am surely awaiting next season, but james darmody will be a surely missed character, very complex.  i was happy to see him doing what he felt was right, i thought he would eventrually, all season.  definately didnt expect that ending, up untill nucky's phone call.  there werent any wtf moments yet, and with only a few mins remaining in the show there just had to be a twist.  its a shame that nucky believed eli instead of jimmy...  even though i dont know who will be the main protagonist to get behind, maybe righard harrow, there is no doubt next season will provide and perhaps exceed the standard that we have come to expect from boardwalk empire.  another great show this season has been homeland on shotime.  the special 90 min season finale next sunday it some good tv to look forward to...  and i so wanted to believe that brody wasnt a terrorist..  i wonder if any americans watching are okay with what he is doing?  i am sure some of the occutareds are, maybe.


----------



## Zander

Wow. That was a surprise. For just a few seconds there I thought Nucky was going to let Jimmy fight the Russian......


----------



## MikeK

strollingbones said:


> well i sure didnt see any of this coming.....


Neither did I.  And that's the entertaining thing about well-woven plots.  They spin you. 

I was disappointed to see Margaret sitting in that lady prosecutor's office.  But when the prosecutor said "I will compel you to testity" it foretold the coming marriage to Nucky, because a wife can't be compelled to testify against her husband.  But that doesn't mean a wife can't choose to testify against her husband -- and I believe that twist will be woven into next season.  

When Nucky finds out Margaret has signed over those valuable acres of property to the church, if he doesn't lose it and go violent on her then he surely will when he finds out about her fling with Owen.  That betrayal will be the dènouement.  And that's my prediction.  

As for vanAlden, I can't imagine what will come of that strange development.  I'm hoping Nucky finds him, has him captured and tortures him.  But that's just a reflection of my profound loathing for the degenerate nature written rather brilliantly into the vanAlden character.  What really happens should be interesting.  

Another random piece bouncing around in my head is Jimmy's loyal but suicidal accomplice.  He knows Nucky took Jimmy out and he's not going to just let it go.  Between him, Jimmy's mother and Nucky's treacherous, degenerate brother, Nucky is by no means in the clear.  

Finally, I feel badly about how Jimmy's end came about.  He was doing his best to make amends with Nucky and redeem himself.  But the cruelty Nucky displayed was not only ugly, it portends how he will react to Margaret when he finds out about her and Owen.

So far _Boardwalk Empire_ ranks with _Deadwood_ and _Rome_.  I think it deserves a bunch of Emmys.


----------



## ChuckyThompson

to clarify there _were_ wtf moments...  what i meant was there wasnt a crazy twist, and all throuought the show the protagonists we were rooting for were just kickin a-- and taking names- and withj only a few mins left in the show when nucky called him i thought something was wrong.  although i am sad to see him  go, i am glad that James did not become a heroin addict as i have seen too many deaths, and people who wished they were dead as a result of tha destruction it can cause.  more kids from my high school died from heroin overdoses, suicides, and stupid stuff like driving a car through a house on drugs than died in action overseas...  im sending an ipod in that care package im sending, loaded with movies and tv shows and music albums.  i think they are gonna love boardwalk empire


----------



## rightwinger

Last nights episode had a lot of Godfather tie ins

The mixing of murdering an enemy while getting married

Killing Jimmy was a lot like killing Fredo when it looked like you had made peace


----------



## strollingbones

and who was right that jimmy would not become a heroin addict?

o o that would be me.....


----------



## rightwinger

strollingbones said:


> and who was right that jimmy would not become a heroin addict?
> 
> o o that would be me.....



A bullet in the head cured his addiction


----------



## strollingbones

o no no no.....

you dont gamble much do ya....

you took one line....jimmy becomes a heroin addict....i disagreed...but look at all the options left to me....the only option i didnt have was that jimmy becomes a heroin addict


----------



## strollingbones

doing heroin once does not an addict make


----------



## strollingbones

somehow i dont see richard as the new sexy hero.....but hey....i could be wrong...basically all of jimmys family is gone...but for mother and son.....but the son has a fortune....which now gillian has control over...

nucky killing jimmy i think was totally in style with him....he did his own dirty work...he made sure it was done...he manned up to the job..unlike jimmy who contracted it out and got it totally fucked up.....nucky likes playing dad and always has...with jimmy and now with peg's kids....

what the hell was that woman thinking.....nucky doesnt love her anymore...he has seen her feet of clay....she is being a stupid woman giving stuff to the catholic church


----------



## rightwinger

Boardwalk Empire's 'mind-blowing' season finale - The Week


----------



## Sarah G

What in the hell is Nucky going to do when he realizes Margaret signed over the deed to the church!  

She pretty crazy..


----------



## rightwinger

Leaves a lot open for the storyline for next season

Is Eli off the hook?
With Jimmy gone, does Gillian become a player?
Jimmy was the tie in to Al Capone....does Al get dropped?
What happens with Richard now that Jimmy is gone?  Gillian can't stand him


----------



## J.E.D

MikeK said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any predictions. I do, but they're not really fleshed out. But I must say that the last ep was probably the best ep of the series so far. Very dark. Just the way I like 'em. This show and The Wire are my two favorite shows of all time. I think that The Wire was a more important show for its message, but damn, BE is so freakin' entertaining. Can't wait for the season finale. Then I'll have to turn around and watch both seasons again.
> 
> 
> 
> The first season of The Wire was excellent in every way.  But something was missing in the subsequent seasons.  It became just another clichè cop show.
Click to expand...


I disagree completely. The Wire was the antithesis of the cliche cop show.


----------



## J.E.D

Great finale. I did not expect Nucky to take Jimmy out. 

"You don't know me, James. You never did. I am not seeking forgiveness."


----------



## Trajan

it did not surprise me frankly, nucky was always the calculating pragmatic. he did what he had to do with the commodore gone,  why leave any open flanks? remember, rats or turn coats are never fully trusted again, nor should they be again. jimmy turned and there was no turning back.

and its worth remembering, the show is in year 1922-23, he was the king until he got sent away in 39 I think, so there is plenty of road to go and villains like Luciano and Manny and Waxy and Meyer to keep him busy.


----------



## J.E.D

Trajan said:


> it did not surprise me frankly, nucky was always the calculating pragmatic. he did what he had to do with the commodore gone,  why leave any open flanks? remember, rats or turn coats are never fully trusted again, nor should they be again. jimmy turned and there was no turning back.



When you put it that way, yeah I can see what you mean. I guess I'm a sucker for redemption. Not that I thought Nucky would turn "good" (and not that I wanted him to); but maybe he had enough room in his heart to forgive Jimmy - or at least use him to his advantage (though, I guess Jimmy really had nothing to offer Nucky). I especially started thinking that way about Nucky after he broke down at his father's casket.


----------



## chanel

Boardwalk Empire State of Mind - Erik Weiner - YouTube!


----------



## chanel

Wow.  I just went to buy the book for my husband for Christmas, and the cheapest price on Amazon is $101.  I decided to get "Notorious NJ" instead.  Bummer.


----------



## Sarah G

Trajan said:


> it did not surprise me frankly, nucky was always the calculating pragmatic. he did what he had to do with the commodore gone,  why leave any open flanks? remember, rats or turn coats are never fully trusted again, nor should they be again. jimmy turned and there was no turning back.
> 
> and its worth remembering, the show is in year 1922-23, he was the king until he got sent away in 39 I think, so there is plenty of road to go and villains like Luciano and Manny and Waxy and Meyer to keep him busy.



This is a good summary of the meeting between Nucky and Luciano early on.



> Lucky is a young, ambitious gangster on the rise with his sights set on the big-time. He relies mainly on his own ruthless cunning, and is not only smart but oppurtunistic.
> 
> Season 1Edit
> 
> Boardwalk Empire (pilot)Edit
> 
> Main article: Boardwalk Empire
> Luciano's first appearance is in Boardwalk Empire, where he is seen primarily accompanying Arnold Rothstein during his trip to Atlantic City.
> 
> The next night they have dinner with Torrio, Colosimo and Nucky at the Traymore Hotel. Luciano appears impatient as the older gangsters exchange jokes and other pleasantries. Though Luciano complements Rothstein during the conversation, Luciano makes curt comments to the other men. When Torrio outlines his reasons bringing Nucky and Rothstein together in flowery language, Luciano interupts him mid-setence, telling Torrio to "talk English." Getting to the point, Luciano then ask Nucky if Nucky could supply them with alcohol. Nucky, taken aback by Luciano's impertinence, chastises him for not appreciating the art of conversation. Embarrassed, Luciano leaves the table, forcing Rothstein to apologize for his behavior. Rothstein makes a more subtle approach and makes a deal for Nucky to supply him with alcohol starting with a 100 crate shipment for 60000 dollars.
> 
> Lucky Luciano - Boardwalk Empire Wiki




Picture of Charles "Lucky" Luciano (played by Vincent Piazza) is an up-and-coming Italian-American gangster destined for greatness.








I remembered the meeting but wanted to post this great pic too.


----------



## GHook93

MikeK said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any predictions. I do, but they're not really fleshed out. But I must say that the last ep was probably the best ep of the series so far. Very dark. Just the way I like 'em. This show and The Wire are my two favorite shows of all time. I think that The Wire was a more important show for its message, but damn, BE is so freakin' entertaining. Can't wait for the season finale. Then I'll have to turn around and watch both seasons again.
> 
> 
> 
> The first season of The Wire was excellent in every way.  But something was missing in the subsequent seasons.  It became just another clichè cop show.
Click to expand...


Your a douche bag, the Wire was great from beginning to end. That was a show that ended way too early!


----------



## GHook93

Sarah G said:


> What in the hell is Nucky going to do when he realizes Margaret signed over the deed to the church!
> 
> She pretty crazy..



Or a women who doesn't give a damn about her children. First, she gave all the money she socked away to the Church. Now she signed over valuable land to Church. Nucky will kick her and her children to the curb. She will have no money, a crippled child that needs medical attention and no where to go. Not a smart move.

Darmondy was a great character, sad to see him killed off. Glad to see Nucky and his brother make amens. I loved walking the White's gang beat the crap out of the KKK guys. 

The murder ("suicide") scene was brilliant and glad to see Nucky get off. 

I just PRAY Margarett comes to her senses and doesn't hand over the Deed to the Church or the Father gives the Deed to Nucky!


----------



## Trajan

Sarah G said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> it did not surprise me frankly, nucky was always the calculating pragmatic. he did what he had to do with the commodore gone,  why leave any open flanks? remember, rats or turn coats are never fully trusted again, nor should they be again. jimmy turned and there was no turning back.
> 
> and its worth remembering, the show is in year 1922-23, he was the king until he got sent away in 39 I think, so there is plenty of road to go and villains like Luciano and Manny and Waxy and Meyer to keep him busy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good summary of the meeting between Nucky and Luciano early on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky is a young, ambitious gangster on the rise with his sights set on the big-time. He relies mainly on his own ruthless cunning, and is not only smart but oppurtunistic.
> 
> Season 1Edit
> 
> Boardwalk Empire (pilot)Edit
> 
> Main article: Boardwalk Empire
> Luciano's first appearance is in Boardwalk Empire, where he is seen primarily accompanying Arnold Rothstein during his trip to Atlantic City.
> 
> The next night they have dinner with Torrio, Colosimo and Nucky at the Traymore Hotel. Luciano appears impatient as the older gangsters exchange jokes and other pleasantries. Though Luciano complements Rothstein during the conversation, Luciano makes curt comments to the other men. When Torrio outlines his reasons bringing Nucky and Rothstein together in flowery language, Luciano interupts him mid-setence, telling Torrio to "talk English." Getting to the point, Luciano then ask Nucky if Nucky could supply them with alcohol. Nucky, taken aback by Luciano's impertinence, chastises him for not appreciating the art of conversation. Embarrassed, Luciano leaves the table, forcing Rothstein to apologize for his behavior. Rothstein makes a more subtle approach and makes a deal for Nucky to supply him with alcohol starting with a 100 crate shipment for 60000 dollars.
> 
> Lucky Luciano - Boardwalk Empire Wiki
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Picture of Charles "Lucky" Luciano (played by Vincent Piazza) is an up-and-coming Italian-American gangster destined for greatness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remembered the meeting but wanted to post this great pic too.
Click to expand...


yea,  but they totally hacked his character to death, he was never that wild or stupid.


----------



## J.E.D

GHook93 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any predictions. I do, but they're not really fleshed out. But I must say that the last ep was probably the best ep of the series so far. Very dark. Just the way I like 'em. This show and The Wire are my two favorite shows of all time. I think that The Wire was a more important show for its message, but damn, BE is so freakin' entertaining. Can't wait for the season finale. Then I'll have to turn around and watch both seasons again.
> 
> 
> 
> The first season of The Wire was excellent in every way.  But something was missing in the subsequent seasons.  It became just another clichè cop show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your a douche bag, the Wire was great from beginning to end. That was a show that ended way too early!
Click to expand...


While I agree (obviously) that every season of The Wire was great, I don't think that it ended too early. Though I have confidence that David Simon and Ed Burns (and whoever they partnered with) would have continued to write good stories and produce some excellent shows; sometimes things need to end. I hate it when shows go on for too long and end up becoming parodies of themselves. The newer Battlestar Galactica is a good example. I'm not a huge scifi tv fan, but that was a good one. It should have ended at like season 3. The Shield is another example. Good show for the first 3 seasons. After that, it became a joke. Anyway, just my opinion.


----------



## J.E.D

Trajan said:


> yea,  but they totally hacked his character to death, he was never that wild or stupid.



I don't know too much about the real Luciano - just what I've seen on various gangster documentaries. But from what I have seen, it does seem like he was more level-headed than the way he's portrayed on B.E.


----------



## ChuckyThompson

GHook93 i like all your quotes, esp the homer simpson one...  The Simpsons was great, i liked the first few seasons only myself.  i think it is a perfect example of a show that should have ended way earlier.  people can disagree with me, and i have been flamed online by people all the time for their reasons why the new ones are so great, but i it is just my opinion.  the first seasons were great, but after a point it became like a totally different show. that prohibition ep of The Simpsons from where that line GHook93 quoted is a great one, and an example of an era when i looked forward to new episodes of The Simpsons as a kid.  "To alcohol!  The cause of, and solution to, all of life's problems!"


----------



## ChuckyThompson

James Darmody's death apparently a shock even to Michael Pitt!

Source:  CBS News  
i havent posted enough to include urls, so you will just have to copy and paste this into your browser  (cbsnews.com/8301-31749_162-57341219-10391698/boardwalk-empire-season-2-finale-sends-fans-into-an-outrage)


----------



## rightwinger

Seems next season they will pick up 16 months later. Some new characters and more emphasis on Capone's rise in Chicago

'Boardwalk Empire' showrunner explains shocking finale, season 3 | Inside TV | EW.com


----------



## Sarah G

rightwinger said:


> Seems next season they will pick up 16 months later. Some new characters and more emphasis on Capone's rise in Chicago
> 
> 'Boardwalk Empire' showrunner explains shocking finale, season 3 | Inside TV | EW.com



Good find.  I'm wrapping gifts and watching the season all over again.


----------



## MikeK

JosefK said:


> Great finale. I did not expect Nucky to take Jimmy out.
> 
> [...]


Neither did I.  And I was disappointed by it.  I expect this ruthless aspect of Nucky's personality will arise when he learns of Margaret's betrayals, both sexually with Owen and by turning over Nucky's real estate fortune to the Church.  I believe we'll see Nucky's horns pop out.  

I wonder what Richard is going to do when he realizes what happened to his only friend, Jimmy.  I'm sure he was affected by the killing of Jimmy's wife because he liked her.  But killing Jimmy will push him over the edge and we already know he is suicidal.  So we can expect something interesting from him.


----------



## barno

Really cant believe they killed off Jimmy.Nucky better get whats coming next season and hopefully in a bad way.Also is it all going continue in the same time line because surely jimmy's son got grow up at some stage and next season is suppose to be the last i beleive i read somewhere.


----------

